
“Serverless Computing: One Step Forward, Two Steps Back” Berkeley uni study says - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/12/19/serverless_computing_study/
======
baud147258
Reg headlines are always too long for HN, so I took the study's title.

